# how often does ur adult need to poo??



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

i feel like deagle is pooing too often and unecisarily. he needs to poo 3-4 times a day. in the morning he poos alot but through out the day he doesnt poo as much. i feel as if im wasting poop bags. is it ok to just let him poo once in the morning and once in the late evening? i hate to waste these bags on pellet poops LOL ...well they arent pellets but u get the idea... haha


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Thank goodness Duece only poo's 2 x aday .... 3 would be if his tummy isn't ok ... but his regular schedule is 2 ....


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Thank goodness Duece only poo's 2 x aday .... 3 would be if his tummy isn't ok ... but his regular schedule is 2 ....


Same with Akasha - but usually if she poo's more then twice a day she has a case of diarrhea 

How many times a day do you feed your dog? We only feed Akasha 2x a day - we just now stopped free feeding her, therefore we increase her rations a bit.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It could be that food your feeding, what do you feed? They should go poop only 1-2 times a day. If you are not feeding a good food you will see your dog poop more, if you are feeding a food that is too rich and the dog is not digesting it like it should then they will poop alot.


----------

